# Hudson to the Cavs?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

According to the Star Tribune, Danny Ferry, Cavs GM, is interested in trading for Hudson.

Well what do the Cavs have to offer? They do have Luke Jackson. They also have Big Z there. Also a guy I have always been a fan of, Anderson Varejeo. Drew Gooden???

What does work though is Drew Gooden and Alexsander Pavlovic for Troy Hudson. Maybe we add Ebi we could get Varejeo (no point really since we have Madsen, but he is an athletic madsen) or the rights to Martynas Andriuskevicius? It is a possibility. Gooden's contract expires after the next year so with Cassell, Olo, Hoiberg, and Gooden's contract all expiring, we could make a huge hit off of our cap. Possibily gaining some cap space to get a good FA.

I am still not sure if any of the trades would work but I would be interested in dealing Hudson..

Thoughts?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Here is my thought. The asking price you ask for Hudson is WAY too high. Gooden could get much more in return than a backup PG with pigtails.

Hudson might be worth Luke Jackson, but that's it. I'd want Minney to throw in a 2nd rounder as well or Ebi for Luke.

Jackson never got a shot last year w/ the injury so his value is still unknown.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Drew Gooden and Pavlovic for Troy Hudson? That might have been realistic two summers ago, but right now I seriously doubt Hudson would be able to net you two young and cheap players like Gooden and Pavlovic.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

With Donny Marshall there, whats the point of having Gooden? They need a pg more than anything. Hudson, Ebi, 2nd Round pick, rights to Wright for Gooden and Newble... The Wolves really have no need for Jackson, we have Hoiberg and Wally.... 2 straight shooters.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I know, Hudson can not get that much. In the deal above, I would think a first rounder would be added.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Cavs could get guys like Earl Watson and Damon Jones for cheaper than Hudson, so why not just do that? Hudson's on a fresh extension right, something like 5 years and 30 million? Cleveland would have to be really desperate for a PG to even consider trading Drew Gooden for Troy Hudson.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree with that, yes. But ask Danny Ferry, he is the one interested. Realisticly, Gooden would really have to be in the trade. As a Wolves fan, I would love to see a deal to trade Hudson away and somehow get Gooden in return.

What might happen though is trading Hudson and Ebi and getting Snow and Varejao in return... Maybe the rights to Martynas Andriuskevicius in return for the rights to Bracey Wright too.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Cavs could get guys like Earl Watson and Damon Jones for cheaper than Hudson, so why not just do that?


Well, with getting Hudson they still have the cap room to sign another guy. Gooden for Huddy would be an absolute steal for us. The only other realistic one would be for Snow, and I wouldn't like that deal. Snow is overpaid and old, Huddy is overpaid and young. I'll take the young guy there.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

We would probably need to have a PG lined up in free agency, or get one in the deal. Eric Snow would fit the team better than Hudson does, but he's getting old. I say trade Hudson for whatever we can get (not much - Luke Jackson if we're lucky) and make a run at Earl Watson or Marko Jaric.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Cavs wouldn't trade Gooden to get Hudson, nor would they need to. In Varejao, Pavlovic, Jackson and the rights to Andriuskevicius, they have the necessary pieces to get a fair deal done. It just depends on whether the Wolves want to trade Hudson without getting another PG in return.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So, does the Cassell deal keep Hudson in Minny or does it mean he's on the way out?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No I think he stays. You really can not play Cassell and Hudson on the same team, but Jaric and Hudson work even when they are on the floor at the same time. So I think, unless the right deal comes along, Hudson stays.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So, does the Cassell deal keep Hudson in Minny or does it mean he's on the way out?


 Stays. Could still use the shooting and pick-and-roll, Hudson/Jaric backcourt is nice, plus Jaric is very fragile.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Stays. Could still use the shooting and pick-and-roll, Hudson/Jaric backcourt is nice, plus Jaric is very fragile.


Minny really has to be hoping that Jaric's injury woes are gone. Giving up a first round pick for Jaric could be very costly. I was hoping for Jaric in Denver, but I think with the emergence of Manu that these wild European players are in demand right now for no reason. I really cooled off on Jaric when I looked at his offensive numbers and his injury problems.

Jaric can D up, but can he stay healthy? His shooting is definitely a minus for the Wolves. Jaric is not a high percentage guy and wont be relied on to score with KG, Wally, and McCants putting up numbers.

Why all the Gooden talk? What about Eddie and Madsen? Both players just got long-term deals so Gooden really doesn't make sense. Plus Donyell Marshall can't log major minutes for Cleveland, but I know Good is on the block for some dumb reason. 

Hudson will be more important to Minny's success than Gooden would when Jaric tweeks something. Knee, hip, and foot problems are career killers in the NBA.

Keep Hudson Minny, you'll need him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well with Eddie, McCants, Wally, and Hoiberg shooting lights out (Not quite Eddie) Jaric won't have to shoot. What he will have to do is stay healthy. Yeah he has had trouble staying healthy but it doesn't mean he is going to miss half of the season next year. But I do agree, Huddy should stay unless we get a Center in return.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I've always liked having Jaric on my fantasy team, for some reason. However, up until now, he hasn't been able to produce consistently enough. He'll get on a 2-3 game roll where he puts up really, really nice (Pippen-esque) all-around stats, and then he gets hurt. I've seen it several times over the last few seasons. If he stays healthy, I think he'll do really well in Minnesota.


----------

